

Ask HN: video manipulation libraries? - hernan7

Anybody has any good/bad experiences with libraries that do programmatic video manipulation? Especially something that can be driven by a scripting language. Free/inexpensive if possible...<p>Thanks in advance!
======
billpg
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/651759/c-grab-frame-
from-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/651759/c-grab-frame-from-wmv-
file)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/44161/real-time-wmv-
video...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/44161/real-time-wmv-video-
encoding-in-c)

------
brk
Like what exactly?

I've found ffmpeg and OPENrtsp both pretty easy to setup and use for basic
video conversion and simple stuff. Not sure though if you're just trying to
convert to a different format, add watermarks, detect scene activity, or
something different.

~~~
hernan7
One thing I want to do is to interleave video from 2 cameras to do something
like this:

<http://www.well.com/~jimg/stereo/stereo_list.html>

for a movie instead of a single picture.

So, something that I can use to slice and interleave 2 movie clips would be
useful.

~~~
brk
Holy crap, that is nausea-inducing.

If you didn't want to do it in real-time you could do this with ffmpeg and
some perl (or whatever).

ffmpeg can turn a movie clip into a series of sequentially-numbered jpgs (or
GIFs or PNGs). Take both the movies, convert them to a shit-ton of images, and
then feed a series of images back into ffmpeg to make a movie. Basically take
all the Even-numbered image files from the left camera, and the odd's from the
right camera and squirt them back through a script and ffmpeg and out to a
movie.

------
pavlov
For anything related to computer vision, OpenCV:
<http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki>

It also includes a bunch of useful generic image processing routines like
scaling, convolutions, etc.

